# Aquaflora bulbs-Where?



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Everybody!

Does anyone know where I could get some Aquaflora bulbs? I am having a devil of a time finding them; I have discovered plenty of the Middays, which I will also need, but none of the Aquaflora Giesemann's.

Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Don


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've not been able to locate them through any US dealers. I did find them at a Canadian dealer who's name currently escapes me. The bulb was around $25 with shipping costing about that much also.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

So, that is the price of the bulb and shipping PER BULB!! Or, is it the price of the bulb, and shipping would cover more than one bulb, Jeff?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry, I guess that was confusing. I only inquired about one bulb and the price of the bulb was approx $25 and shipping for that bulb would be an additional $20 or so. I don't know what it would be for multiple bulbs.

I've read of couple of posts on TPT about the Hagen Power Glo T5. It's an 18.000k bulb, but according to the the people that tried them,
they highlight reds very well and were good for growth. So I'm thinking about picking one up this week and seeing how it does.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeff--

THanks for the info, buddy! If you can remember the name of the Canadian place that carries them, I would sure appreciate it!


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Donald, old buddy  this is your lucky day.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/category-info.php?category_ID=378


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeff--

I meant to say thank you for finding that for me, pal! I was busy flying to Boston, and had a very slow Internet connection yesterday!

So, Jeff: YOU ROCK!!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've read that DD Aquariums is the company that buys them from Canada and labels them as their own and they are cheaper than buying them from J&L Aquatics.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Don, buddy, did you decide to order the Aquaflora bulbs? I'd love to hear a review from someone who has them.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Jeff!

No, not yet. I will be ordering them shortly. They are for a new 4x4x20"H tank I am having made at the moment. It will be late Summer before it is all set up. I just needed information as to where to order them from is all. 

I will be happy to review them in a few months after it has been set up and running for a little while.....thanks again for your help, mister!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is where I get mine..
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Orlando, you're able to order Aquaflora bulbs from there? I had emailed them and was told they would forward my email to their US distributor but I've not heard anything else from them


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That is the distributor for them, you have to go through a middle man to buy them.
I have an account who stocks them.
The freshwater stuff is come and go. The reef stuff is always available. Would you like me to try and get you some? PM me with your light specs


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is what my shopping cart at JLaquatics.com came to...Seems like a LOT for 4 bulbs. I think I'll find another source or alternative than aquaflora 


QUANTITY ITEM TOTAL 

2 48" Powerchrome T5 Fluorescent Bulb - Aquaflora ($25.95 each)
Giesemann Lighting 

$51.90 
2 48" Powerchrome T5 Fluorescent Bulb - Midday ($25.95 each)
Giesemann Lighting 

$51.90 


Total: $103.80 
Tax: $0.00 
Handling/Insurance: $2.37 
Shipping: $48.23 
Discount: $0.00 
Order Total: $154.40


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dang! Shipping is as much as the bulbs! Surly there is a better source


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anybody tried contacting D&DAquariumsollutions?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Go to the following site and click on the US sites: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/worldwide_partners

Here's some: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/available-usa/lighting-t5-tubes?page=1


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just inquired about ordering 2 24w Aquaflora and 2 24w Midday bulbs. I'm going to order some next week. I also asked him about other payment methods than what he mentioned when I replied.

This is the response that I got from:

"Phil Gilbert" <[email protected]> Thursday, July 10, 2008 1:37 PM

Hello

I have got the request from my partner in UK that you are looking for the following bulbs:

24w T5 Aquaflora and 24 w T5 Midday.

We have them in stock and we sell them for 21,99 a piece.

Shipping will cost 25 dollars to your location for up to 12 x unit.

If you want to place the order we can ship it today but we need your shipping address and Credit card information faxed to 450-721-0429 and signed with the total amount that will be charged for your order.

======================================================

I just got a reply back about other payment methods.

Hello

You can also call me at the time of order. My phone number is 1-866-721-7445. That way I can use your Visa Debit without problem. If you want you may want to make a group buy at this point? I will be able to give you a discount then.

Thanks

Phil

Xenia


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Where is this company Left C?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I want some.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm not really sure.

I just dialed the 866 number and I got Phil's voice mail. I'll call back later.

This is how I found this info.
- I went to the Worldwide Partners and found the US based ones: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/worldwide_partners

- The first one on the list carries the Aquaflora bulbs and I sent an email to the Web address (www.theaquariumsolution.com):
Deltec Equipment - D-D The Aquarium Solution USA LLC
Tel: Mail: [email protected] Web: www.theaquariumsolution.com

- then www.theaquariumsolution.com sends an email to the following US based partner

- I look at the other US partners and the 1-866-721-7445 number matches up to another US based partner which is the second one on the US based list Rowa: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/?q=node/77


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Some people mentioned that the Aquaflora bulbs are not covered with an warranty at this time in the US. I really don't understand the whole picture yet.

Basically, I've was told to buy them at my own risk.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Why bother to try and get the Aquaflora if its is so expensive as it is elusive. I had always wanted to use the Midday and the Aquaflora together but having looked at the spectral outputs for the two I cant say that the aquaflora would be any better than the Midday. The two outputs are quite similar. However, it is hard to decipher exactly what you are getting for output at any given nanometer as the Y axis scale is in relative intensity; which means 1,0 is the the greatest/highest or in other words 100% of the output. It would be more meaningful if it was in watts/1000 lumens/nm or some such range.

Below is a great alternative that Left C. emailed to me. I think it is worth a look at the bottom graph/bulb (of the 3).

http://aqua-medic.com/t5_bulbs.shtml#

Remember too much red will make your plants long and spindly where blue will make them more compact and bushy. Look for a good balance.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just found out where this place is located and why the shipping is so high to the US. I got this reply:

"Hello C,

We are located in Montreal, Canada

Thanks Phil

Xenia"

This is the parent company: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/

Here's a list of US stores:
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/?q=node/442

I called the stores in Virginia and they had all of the Geisemann's T5 bulbs except for the Aquaflora.

I asked these two stores about any warranty problems and they said no.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey all, I just found this store in Washington state that has Aquaflora's. Shipping is a bit less than out of Canada. It's just over $16 to ship two bulbs to my location in TN.

http://www.horticulturesource.com/p.../4684?osCsid=65e562998681b2332997eb9769acfdcb


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Some people mentioned that the Aquaflora bulbs are not covered with an warranty at this time in the US. I really don't understand the whole picture yet.


Lightbulbs NEVER have a warranty. No light bulb has a warranty. *The person who is telling people this should step up and explain what he is talking about. *AH supply has no warranty on light bulbs. Coralife has no warranty on light bulbs. GE has no warranty on light bulbs, Sylvania has no warranty on light bulbs, Phillips has no warranty on light bulbs. You buy a light bulb from a hardware store, there is no warranty. Home depot, Lowes, Hello lights... NOBODY has a warranty on light bulbs!

If you buy a dud that is dead when you buy it, the store will probably give you a new light bulb, but thats not the ame as a warranty. THERE IS NO LIGHT BULB ON THIS WHOLE PLANET THAT IS GUARANTEED TO RUN FOR X NUMBER OF MONTHS OR YEARS!



I have the mid days. Thats all you need. Shipping, is like 8 or 10 dollars, ground to most places I'm aware of in the USA.



> I called the stores in Virginia and they had all of the Geisemann's T5 bulbs except for the Aquaflora.


They do not have it for the same reason I do not have it... because the ONE company we ALL buy them from does not carry it, because it is the LOWEST selling bulb they make! The mid day is all you need to grow plants. The kelvin is perfect, and that the only difference. The Aquaflora is more full spectrum with more yellow in it. WHO CARES?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Midday 6000K:









Aquaflora:









To me the Aquaflora graph looks like the Midday with the bottom chopped off. Its almost the same spectral output, except for the blue of the Aquaflora.
As a matter of fact, the Midday looks to be the better of the two (graph wise). The kelvin doesnt have anything to do with how it will grow plants. Just how it will make your tank appear. Plants 'see' the spectral of light not the combined light which gives you the approximate kelvin.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

And for those who do care another store in Columbia, SC that carries them:

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_130&products_id=2791


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Also Exotic Aquatics in Baltimore, MD carry the Giesseman Midday about 19.00 for the 48"


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Also Exotic Aquatics in Baltimore, MD carry the Giesseman Midday about 19.00 for the 48"


Could you please post a link. I found a website by this name but couldnt find Giessmann/Midday. That is a great price.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Newt said:


> Could you please post a link. I found a website by this name but couldnt find Giessmann/Midday. That is a great price.


http://exoticaquatics.com/ They don't have much online, but you could probably order it if you called.

Also, www.reefgeek.com has similar prices and good service.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Also Exotic Aquatics in Baltimore, MD carry the Giesseman Midday about 19.00 for the 48"


Aquarium Specialty in Columbia, SC has them for the same price also, although I can't attest to their level of service.

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_39_130


----------

